# Fluval Edge 2.0 46l or Fluval Flex 57l



## Richard40 (11 Apr 2020)

Which of these to home a Betta and full planted tank? Edge looks better. Thoughts?


----------



## Hudson (12 Apr 2020)

If you looking at doing a planted tank then the Flex is a better option although very limited. 
For the price of the flex i would be looking at the Dennerle scaper tank it's an extra £20 but a fair superior tank and will long term be a better option.


----------



## Richard40 (12 Apr 2020)

Hudson said:


> If you looking at doing a planted tank then the Flex is a better option although very limited.
> For the price of the flex i would be looking at the Dennerle scaper tank it's an extra £20 but a fair superior tank and will long term be a better option.


Only trouble with the scapers tank is having the heater and filter hanging over the side whereas the Flex is hidden away.


----------



## Hudson (12 Apr 2020)

Once you get a scape going you doing really see them.  

Plus you can always add a small external filter if needed at a later date

Being a flex owner I wish I had picked the scappers tank


----------



## Sammy Islam (12 Apr 2020)

I use to have an edge 46L, as an all-in-one setup i'd consider it very good especially as it looks great and stylish. But i wouldn't recommend it because of how awkward it is to clean/hoover. It's hard to find good hardscape that will fit through the little gap too.


----------



## Richard40 (12 Apr 2020)

Yes I’ve gone off this idea. I read reviews it was far too difficult to clean.

Considering a few options now 

Dennerle 60l cube
Ada 60 litre tank
Beta Compact 36l
Fluval Flex 57


----------



## Richard40 (12 Apr 2020)

Hudson said:


> Once you get a scape going you doing really see them.
> 
> Plus you can always add a small external filter if needed at a later date
> 
> Being a flex owner I wish I had picked the scappers tank


Just worried about this for the Beta, they don’t like big flow so I’d be wary of adding an external.


----------



## rubadudbdub (20 Apr 2020)

Agree with the cleaning comments on the edge 46l.  Also catching fish is tricky, even more so when there's plants etc to snag on. 

Do you need to use a plug in light timer? 

When I got a couple of nanos I wanted the flex but rely on timers for lights, which the shop assistant told me didn't work with the flex.   This was a deal breaker for me. 

The fluval spec 19l and superfish home 40 I have are both OK on timers. The former is too small for a fighter IMHO.


----------

